# Slave PC build - don't want to waste money



## dtcomposer (Jul 10, 2015)

So I have decided to go all in with a multiple computer setup. I have found that I need my whole template available to work most efficiently. So I have budgeted about $2000 to spend on a build, and I'll be scavenging parts from old PC's where possible (OS, 600W Power Supply from oldest PC, and 3 SSD's from main machine)

I've built one PC before (my current main machine) but this new one will only be streaming samples. Here is what I am thinking of going with at the moment:

https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

Computer experts, am I wasting money anywhere? Is there a cheaper alternative that will give me similar/ the same performance? Should I be thinking 2 smaller computers instead of one more powerful one? I have the VEPro 3 license option. 

In case it matters, I'll be running Hollywood Strings, Brass, probably percussion, Samplemodeling Brass, Berlin Winds, various other Kontakt Libraries (embertone, a few 8dio, Synths etc), and Omnisphere for the moment. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 10, 2015)

dtcomposer said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/


That list is empty. Something must've gone wrong, I guess.


----------



## dtcomposer (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh Sorry. Hopefully this one works. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/j6JXzy


----------



## dtcomposer (Jul 10, 2015)

If not here is the list:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/j6JXzy


*CPU*: Intel Core i7-5960X 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($999.99 @ SuperBiiz)

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)

*Motherboard*: MSI X99S SLI Plus ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($199.99 @ SuperBiiz)

*Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 series 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($499.99 @ Newegg)

*Storage*: Crucial BX100 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($177.99 @ Amazon)

*Storage*: Crucial BX100 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($177.99 @ Amazon)

*Case*: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)

*Total: $2230.93*


----------



## fuzzface (Jul 10, 2015)

It should be a good machine
But I think it's too good cpu for streaming machine. 

I know hollywood series needs a lots of cpu power. But 5930k should be fine

And two i5 32g machine also great. For One for hollywood one for kontakt. Cause in my case play and kontakt doesnt like each other.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 10, 2015)

Forget the water cooling nitrogen injection stuff and save some cash.
I use 1U Chassis, very small size, tight spaced PCs at 4GHz-4.5GHz depending
on which CPU I use, and below is all I need.
On my low wattage i7 S I did after 16 years finally have a crash
while working. So I took these parts out and use them to keep a 4.5GHz
1U chassis and CPU cool.




photo hosting


----------



## Lawson. (Jul 10, 2015)

I've heard that a 6-core has the best balance between cores and clock speed. You could save like $400 by getting a 6-core instead as well.


----------



## TravB (Jul 10, 2015)

dtcomposer... Your CPU choice is most likely overkill for what you are trying to achieve, so you can certainly save money there. I can't comment on the (absolutely critical to a DAW's success) choice of MSI motherboard, but have personally had great luck in the past few years with ASRock. Whatever motherboard you choose, be certain the RAM you choose has been tested by the motherboard's manufacturer (they all publish lists), and equally important that is is known to be compatible in the size and configuration you want. 

You mentioned reusing a power supply from an old machine, but I would advise against that. Having poured over thousands of these types of threads through the last two decades, I'm surprised at how often the importance of a high quality power supply to the stability of a DAW is overlooked. In my opinion, a DAW that you spend hard earned money on and want to depend on for rock solid reliability deserves the BEST quality power supply you can provide as it is the lifeblood of your system. A used power supply from an old system doesn't give you the best chance. There's just a handful of high quality power supply manufacturers to choose from, and of course opinions will vary on who they are. For me and my experience, Seasonic (or Seasonic designed) power supplies have NEVER let me down and get my best recommendation for reliability and performance.

Chimuelo... Totally agree the water cooled stuff is waste of time/money, and the water pump is just one more unnecessary ingredient that can fail, as well as the unwanted pump noise. Speaking of noise, I've always wanted to build a 1U or 2U DAW (having built scores of tower-based), but as you well know, keeping 4GHz+ CPUs cool means moving a lot of air. I've achieved outstanding results for nearly 20 years by employing larger (12cm or 14cm) slow RPM chassis/CPU fans resulting in both cool running and nearly silent DAWs. 

However, doing so in such a small space (1U rack) requires small but fast RPM fans, and that means NOISE! That's noise I do not want within earshot of my (or my custom DAW client's) mix position. For myself and most of my friends/clients, a separate machine room for loud PCs is generally not an option. Just curious, how do you deal with the noise from those small fans?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 10, 2015)

By turning up my stage monitor so they are louder.
I just put in a rack of 4 x 14,500 rpm's into my low watt 1U.
It was doing fine with 2 x 10k 40x40x56s until 90 degree outdoor venue.
While it didn't crash, it just made my Native audio sound like farts.
Figured out it was the CPU throttling down even though I disable Turbo and the usual "green" options on a motherboard.

65watt CPUs are fine until a certain temperature is reached then you are screwed regardless of the BIOS settings.
So anyone looking into the newest low watt Intel CPUs had better just use them for streaming and not Synths. Or at least keep it cooler than 53 C.

But yes they are loud and the noise is annoying for most folks.
But I use IEMs when I practice and program so I don't hear anything until
I go on stage. Then my monitor drowns it out thankfully.

It's basically the reverse of a Black & Decker Shop Vacuum.
It sucks, but sucks well...


----------

